# I finished a clock and thought I posted a picture of it here



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

That is my message









I'm struggling trying to find my way around this new stuff. Sorry if I didn't add all the things this site asked for but I hope I will get it all down before you guys decides to change things again.
My Dewalt 788 is going on 23 years and does knock a little but I'm probably not in good shape as I was 23 years ago.
This maple wood was cut out with the saw then only power tools was used to do all the carving for I don't own any carving knives.


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

Looks great. Very nice work.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That looks nice, nothing wrong with power carving. That is how my father did the majority of his duck carvings.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's really great.


----------

